# Di-Modell. The best



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Had a few of these now via 'ukwatchstrap'. And they are my favourite. I used to always buy Hirsch, but have switched affection to Di-Modell. Quality is superb. I have their genuine Teju Lizard on my Seiko Skyliner. And ive just bought this Lizard embossed calf for my 7005. For £13 delivered its a bargain. I still like Hirsch but Di-Modell are my first choice now. Very comfortable and very well made.























Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Nigelp said:


> Quality is superb.


 Agreed. I've got one or two, current favourite is a rally strap worn on my Shanghai auto. Strap cost more than the watch.


----------

